# Who breeds Paphs for Cameleon Orchidee? (Dutch Wholesaler)



## Lint (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello,

I'm desperately trying to identify two Paphiopedilum plants (pictures can be seen here) which I assume are primary hybrids and were probably sold by Cameleon Orchidee to my local garden center (Pflanzen Kölle). There's a chance they are from some other Dutch nursery though because the garden center refused to confirm anything but the Dutch origin.

Cameleon buys plants from several nurseries and only resells them, AFAIK.
So I am hoping, someone here (maybe from NL) knows which nursery could have produced these plants.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Marc (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you tried contacting Cameleon Orchidee allready? 

You might try contacting http://www.orchids-klinge.com/

I don't know if they have a connection with Cameleon but it is one of the better known Dutch nurseries that does a lot of Paph / Phrag breeding as well.


----------



## Lint (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, I forgot to mention. I sent a very polite mail, but they did not reply.

Thanks, I will try and contact Klinge.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting that cameleon seems to be 'in touch' with the town De Lier, and that in the surroundings of Delft there are quite some nurseries!!!! I did not yet know that fact !!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2011)

De Lier is situated in what we in the Netherlands call "Westland" I've been there multiple times for family matters and there is hardly any surface of the earth that hasn't been covered by either industry, housing and last but not least greenhouses.

Here's a satelite shot with google maps that shows clearly what I mean

http://maps.google.nl/maps?hl=nl&q=...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ8gEwAA


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 4, 2011)

Marc said:


> ...
> and last but not least greenhouses.



ok Marc, thanks  Je3an


----------



## Lint (Apr 4, 2011)

Klinge already replied and it appears they are not his plants.
He even wrote:



> I don't believe they are from a Dutch nursery.





Although the garden center told me they were from a Dutch nursery, so ...


----------



## Dido (Apr 4, 2011)

A friend has a big shop, and he sells cheap slippers too. 
he buys them from main stores, and when he gets them there is often 
no wy to indentify where they original come from. 
If you have no tack who says this nursery was it, than there is no big luck. 
Some nurserys sell them what they think they can not sell anymore in there shops. So they are cheap, you can buy them in the normal shop often for around 10€. 

By the way pflanzen Kölle has too orchid nursery, so maybe the origin from them and was baught as seedling. 
The purchse central, so the way before the shop is often different. 
My friend says he buy such like on your photo as Holland mix, you only get the colors red or white, and everything else is between. 
So wish you luck you fund out what you are surching.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

I love reading these posts!  No wonder my ex-girlfriend in Berlin used to hit me on the head when i _tried_ to speak German!


----------



## fibre (Apr 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I love reading these posts!  No wonder my ex-girlfriend in Berlin used to hit me on the head when i _tried_ to speak German!



:wink:


----------



## Lint (Apr 4, 2011)

Now, Eric, that's not very nice. 

BTW I am now even more certain than before that these plants are from Cameleon. Because I also bought a double pot of Maudiae "Black Jack" at that time and this variety is definitely sold by Cameleon. If only they would reply!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

No disrespect meant. It's just that its great to see people of different languages communicating together here for all of us to take part. 
BTW, if you see my ex walking down the street you will recognize her from the blond hair and horns! :evil:


----------



## fibre (Apr 4, 2011)

Lint said:


> Now, Eric, that's not very nice.



But its not so very unnicely, or?  
I like always Germish ...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Marc (Apr 12, 2011)

Any news or did you give up your search?


----------



## Lint (Apr 12, 2011)

I've almost given up.
According to Cameleon's website, they are formed by three nurseries, but only two of them are mentioned by name:

Fransen Orchideeën and Geest Orchideeën.

Only Geest has a website and there don't seem to be any Paphiopedilum in their catalogue but I mailed them anyway, hoping they could maybe give me contact information for the nursery that breeds these Paphiopedilum hybrids.
I did not get a reply yet. This was my last "lead", so unless the breeder or someone who knows him is reading this topic, I am out of luck! :/

EDIT: OK I got a reply from Geest but it's not their plant either. They suggested I ask PP Orchideeën... It seems they only breed "American hybrids" but I sent them a mail anyway. Maybe they know who does all the Maudiaes and related hybrids.


----------

